# wav --> mp3



## LRK (11. April 2005)

Servus,
mit Erschrecken musst' ich grad festellen, dass ich das von mir produzierte Wave-File nicht wie üblich mit Sonic Foundry Vegas 4 in mp3 umwandeln kann. Keine Ahnung wieso, erscheint (scheinbar seit der Neuinstallation) irgendwie nicht mehr in der Liste.

Nuja, ich muss das nun irgenwie gehandled kriegen. Jemand Vorschläge? Gibt's so ein entsprechendes mp3-Dingens für mein Vegas irgendwo (frei) zum Download? So, ganz firm bin ich da ja nicht.


----------



## Ultraflip (12. April 2005)

Ich nehm immer CDex um wav in MP3 umzuwandeln ... geht schnell und ist freeware ... Mit dem Sonic Foundry Vegas kenn ich mich nicht aus ...

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Rollo (26. April 2005)

Es gibt sehr, sehr, sehr...viele wav-->mp3 Programme die freeware sind. Aber es gibt einige davon die ziehmlich schlecht sind. Also kommt auch darauf an was du mit deiner mp3 vor hast.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. April 2005)

Ich nehm immer BladeEnc. Gibt's auch fuer Windows.
Ist Commandline-Basiert, kann also gut in eine Batch-Datei eingebunden werden, die Qualitaet ist meiner Meinung nach auch gut. BladeEnc wird zwar nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, aber die letzte Version arbeitet echt gut und zuverlaessig.


----------

